
Apply HN: DAYS, One exceptional product a day - oliv__
DAYS is an (iOS) app that features one exceptional product in women’s luxury fashion, every day.<p>--PROBLEM--<p>The problem here is that the fashion world is now moving at an unsustainable pace: with hundreds of new products released online weekly, the constant churn has left consumers and aficionados overwhelmed and unable to keep up.<p>--SOLUTION--<p>We believe that this situation has left our audience wanting for a more personal, curated experience: one that brings back the magic in fashion and adapts to your life, not the other way around.<p>This is where DAYS comes in: by narrowing down the best thirty products each month from thousands of new releases, we are able to present a collection of the most thoughtful, intriguing and well crafted products in fashion, all this only a tap away.<p>You can think of DAYS as a crossover between 1) a digital fashion &quot;magazine&quot;, becoming part of your daily entertainment routine, and 2) a shopping edit&#x2F;catalog: inspiring and influencing your next buy.<p>--TEAM--<p>You might remember us from our previous idea, Skyler, the fashion weather app, and our (failed) subsequent attempts to save it and ourselves: PepperPrank (Send your enemies pepper through the mail) and AskJemima: ask Jemima, our virtual psychic, a question for $1).<p>Me (Olivier) and Henrry have been working together for almost two years now (the last 6 months from two different continents) so I can confidently say that we have a really solid team: neither of us are going anywhere until we make this work.
We operate like this: Henrry is our fashion editor and I design and develop the app.<p>We just launched our app two days ago in the App Store (iOS only for now) so you can check it out there:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1097827734<p>Ask us anything!
--Olivier
======
oliv__
Oh and I had to remove this extra part because of character limit so here
goes:

\--MONEY--

1) Ads. Print fashion magazines are failing, digital fashion ads were up 60%
in 2015. Mobile/digital is where the future of advertising is at. In addition:
fashion ads are beautiful and can be as interesting as the actual content (ex:
>50% of fashion magazines are ads).

2) With one product a day and a nice amount of followers, one could imagine
collaborations with brands for exclusive features/releases, etc..

3) All of our features are shoppable and we have direct affiliate contracts
with retailers with commissions ranging from 8-12%.

------
Tangokat
My, admittedly limited, understanding of womens fashion tells me that women do
not like to buy the same things as other women. At least there is a certain
'she has the same dress as me' effect. Are you doing anything to combat this?
Or do you not imagine it to be a problem?

Have you done any beta testing on actual users?

I think there is an opportunity here if you make a compelling product.

~~~
oliv__
Hi Tangokat,

This is an interesting question.

Having asked this ourselves before, I feel like the reason this might seem
like an issue to you is because you might be approaching the problem from a
"fast-fashion" point of view.

 _For context_ : The fast fashion industry (Zara, Jcrew, etc..) produces tens
of thousands of the same garments, so after a quick trip to H&M, you might
walk out and spot someone else on the street wearing the exact same thing you
just bought. But in the luxury world, pieces are purposefully limited to
create demand and keep an aura of exclusivity.

So first off, keep in mind that these are the kinds of products that we
feature.

Second, this app is like a luxury ad in a print magazine in the sense that
everyone can see the product, and aspire to get it, but not everyone can
afford it. 1) Off the bat, that limits the potential "same as me" issue to
those very few who can afford it. 2) And for that group, this is not even an
issue because the products we feature are "IT" pieces, that every girl is
trying to find and buy _BECAUSE_ it is it the "IT" piece.

And finally, we are positioning ourselves first and foremost as an
entertainment and discovery experience, rather than a pure shopping platform.
We want to showcase and celebrate these products beyond their price-tag (which
we don't feature) as the works of art that they are and in that sense, become
the daily platform of fashion inspiration: think Vogue in the digital age.

As for the beta testing, we just launched but we are already seeing a nice
amount of sharing on our products, with some users even sharing two to three
days back to back, so pretty good engagement so far!

